# Sugar face



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there a typical age the goldens start getting the sugar face? Do you see some staying younger looking longer or some that gray earlier based on their bloodlines? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Many people have noticed that the sugar often appears at the age of 6.
It happens to some earlier, some later.
Goldens are surprise, you never really know what your gonna get.  It is wonderful watching them grow through the passage of time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Genetics in my opinion. I have seen 12yr old look like a 6yr old and the other way around too.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

There has to be a genetic component, doesn't there? 

I've seen GRs with sugar face at just a few years of age and some that are 12 with barely a hint of grey. I'd think if you look to the parents of your dog you might be able to make a reasonable guess about your own dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Stressors whether physical or psychological may also play a part.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish we could tell how old a dog is by when they get the sugar face. I got Helo 2 1/2 years ago from a rescue and we have no idea how old he is. I'm posting a picture of him when I got him (on the lawn) where he has the beginning of a sugar face, and then him a week ago with the antlers and my daughter. He could be anywhere from 7 to 11! All I know is I hope to have him for many more years. He's my mister.:--heart:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Stress definitely plays a part. Austin got a fair amount grayer when we lost our rabbit Thumper unexpectedly who he had been best friends with. Not all of it stayed though once we got Mystic and a lot of it went back to dark gold.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting. I was looking at a breeders website and noticed a lot of their goldens pictured had a sugar face but no idea how old they were. Just made me wonder if they were early grays or older dogs of theirs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ This is Jacks when he was 2, and I was starting to notice the white creeping out around his muzzle.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So Megora, would you say Jacks was hereditary?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It was probably a combination of things. 

We lost his big brother Danny when Jacks was 1.5 years old. 

And I also suspect his thyroid was starting cause problems - probably triggered by the stress of loss. He started having his fear issues around that time.


----------

